# Help with Attic mount OTA



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

I plan to install an attic mount. I should have space enough for most antennas. I am looking at Channel Master CM 3010 Suburban STEALTHtenna or CM 4228 or something else. Here are my results:

yellow - uhf	WBTV-DT	3.1	CBS	CHARLOTTE	NC 160°	8.5	23
yellow - uhf	WCNC-DT	36.1	NBC	CHARLOTTE	NC 159° 9.9 22
yellow - uhf	WMYT-DT	55.1	MNT	ROCK HIL	SC 151° 9.5 39
yellow - uhf	WJZY-DT	46.1	CW	BELMONT	NC 151° 9.5 47
red - uhf	WHKY-DT	14.1	IND	HICKORY	NC 353° 18.4 40
red - uhf	WUNE-DT	17.1	PBS	LINVILLE	NC 327° 52.4 54
red - uhf	WSPA-DT	7.1	CBS	SPARTANBURG	SC 257°	62.1 53
blue - uhf	WCCB-DT	18.1	FOX	CHARLOTTE	NC 122°	32.5 27
blue - uhf	WSOC-DT	9.1	ABC	CHARLOTTE	NC 123°	33.1	34
violet - vhf	WTVI-DT	42.1	PBS	CHARLOTTE	NC 119° 33.9 11
violet - uhf	WAXN-DT	64.1	IND	KANNAPOLIS	NC 123°	33.1	50

Also, I guess I will need a preamp with the CM 4228? Thanks for any help provided. I want to be able to reach the violet colored channels without over powering the yellow ones that are so close to me.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The 4228 is a much better ant than the 3010, I would not use an amp with stations only a few miles away.
A good amp will not make up for a poor ant or on in attic when they should be outside.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Agree on the CM 4228. If I were going with an attic mount, I'd want as much gain as possible.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

byrdpack said:


> I plan to install an attic mount. I should have space enough for most antennas. I am looking at Channel Master CM 3010 Suburban STEALTHtenna or CM 4228 or something else. Here are my results:
> 
> yellow - uhf	WBTV-DT	3.1	CBS	CHARLOTTE	NC 160°	8.5	23
> yellow - uhf	WCNC-DT	36.1	NBC	CHARLOTTE	NC 159° 9.9 22
> ...


Do you have a plan to get ABC and FOX at 123 & 122 degrees when the other critical networks are at 151-160 degrees? The best antennas for such a wide range is the Channel Master 4221 or DB-4, but it may or may not not work in an attic. A preamp may be needed to overcome the loss of the roof. If you need a preamp, the HDP-269 would be the right model. Others will have too much gain for your location.

If you try a 4228, you can aim it at either CBS, PBS, and NBC, but not ABC or FOX; or ABC and FOX, but not CBS, NBC, and PBS.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Tower Guy said:


> Do you have a plan to get ABC and FOX at 123 & 122 degrees when the other critical networks are at 151-160 degrees? The best antennas for such a wide range is the Channel Master 4221 or DB-4, but it may or may not not work in an attic. A preamp may be needed to overcome the loss of the roof. If you need a preamp, the HDP-269 would be the right model. Others will have too much gain for your location.
> 
> If you try a 4228, you can aim it at either CBS, PBS, and NBC, but not ABC or FOX; or ABC and FOX, but not CBS, NBC, and PBS.


I was thinking I needed a rotator with a remote to do that. Will a rotator with the 4228 be better or the 4221 since it has a wider beam width?


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

byrdpack said:


> I was thinking I needed a rotator with a remote to do that. Will a rotator with the 4228 be better or the 4221 since it has a wider beam width?


I would go with the rotor and 4228 before the amp , just like byrdpack said.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've got a 4228 upstairs and it works great. While this may seem obvious, make sure you don't have an metal (insulation, siding, roof) between you antenna and the towers.

I can see a difference in PQ between OTA and my 622 on a 61" set, so my guess is you'll be pleased with the results if you have a large set.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

byrdpack said:


> I was thinking I needed a rotator with a remote to do that. Will a rotator with the 4228 be better or the 4221 since it has a wider beam width?


The 4221 and no rotator would be easier to use, but only if it worked. The 4228 with rotator is very likely to work reliably.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks so much for the help!


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

byrdpack said:


> thanks so much for the help!


I'm north of Charlotte, in a small valley with hills on 3 sides (toward the towers) and have the 4228. Because of the locations of the stations in relation to my location, I require a rotor to get all the channels (can't get spartanburg, but can get SC-PBS stations). Due to the hills, I get plenty of multipaths and needed a directional antenna. In addition, I have an amplifier (not a pre-amp, the towers are too close for it) for the distance my coax runs (100').

A friend lives in a more flat location, he is using a omni-directional antenna and an amplifier...most of the time he gets all channels. However due to atmospheric conditions/seasons he has two locations in his attic that he moves his semi-anually.

Note that I took my antenna outside to a different location (chimney) and performance went down, so lesson is be patient and try different locations within your attic. If you live an a fairly flat location, an omi-directional for local (not sparanburg nor SC-PBS) may work for you.

Good luck...


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

concord704 said:


> ... Note that I took my antenna outside to a different location (chimney) and performance went down, so lesson is be patient and try different locations within your attic. If you live an a fairly flat location, an omi-directional for local (not sparanburg nor SC-PBS) may work for you.
> 
> Good luck...


This is some of the best advice. Small changes in antenna location can make the difference between success and failure. In my case, having the antenna on the north end of my house resulted in spotty reception. When I moved it to the south (and out of the line of some trees!) the reception was much better.

Good luck!

John


----------

